# 76 cj meyers mount location



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a complete meyers plow set up that I would like to install on my 76 the top mount where the pump sits does have holes that line up and is sorta a no brainer. the lower mount has a provision for the front mount hole but there doesn't seem to be one in the rear. before i drill I want to be sure i need too anybody have any knowledge of the old mounts Thanks


----------



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

O its a 76 cj


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Are you talking about the frame arms that connect the lower front mount to the frame rails??


----------



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for replying i figured it out thanks


----------

